# Cube Size/ Drill Hole size



## lucy ford68 (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey all, 
I just got a few questions before my new baby hedgehog comes home next week. Being this is my first one I have been doing a lot of research and have most of the basic stuff down. The only two questions I have is what size hideaway igloo is the best for hedgehogs? I'm guessing a medium sized one is best but I just want to make sure. Also I'm using a nice large plastic storage bin for my hedgehog's new home, how many holes should I drill into the sides for ventilation and what size is the most common? Anyone who knows pitch in! Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

This is the one you want: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=2753266 it's 12"L x 10½"W x 6¼"H. There are four sizes: Mini, Itty Bitty, this one (Regular) and giant.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2011)

lucy ford68 said:


> Hey all,
> I just got a few questions before my new baby hedgehog comes home next week. Being this is my first one I have been doing a lot of research and have most of the basic stuff down. The only two questions I have is what size hideaway igloo is the best for hedgehogs? I'm guessing a medium sized one is best but I just want to make sure. Also I'm using a nice large plastic storage bin for my hedgehog's new home, how many holes should I drill into the sides for ventilation and what size is the most common? Anyone who knows pitch in! Thanks in advance for your help!


Medium once they get bigger is best any else will get too small very quickly. but a small for a bit might make your baby hedgehog feel more comfortable and take up less space until s/he starts to grow more. One container is okay, but I would be ready to expand as you hedgehog grows be it connecting another one or two containers via PVC 4" pipes. A good amount of space will keep you hedgehog stimulated . Or look into a C & C Cage once funds get better.

Please share your new addition pictures when you get s/he


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Igloo size depends on the hedgehog. My hedgie loves to squish herself into small spaces so she uses the one that's about the width of a cereal bowl. She completely ignores the other, larger one I offer her.

I used a sterilite for a while. I used a straight drill bit about the size of a pen tip to drill the holes 1 inch apart all the way around the bin, at about 7 and 9 inches up from the bottom. As long as you keep the holes at least 7 inches up, you can drill as many as you want. There really can't be "too many" holes because more holes = better ventilation. 

Congrats on getting a hedgehog! I bet you're so excited


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Here's my suggestion
I have plastic storage bins for Dexter and I wish I would have just bought a large cage or did C & C in the first place because after realizing how many extra bins i'm going to have to attach as he grows, it would have just been better to go with the Critter Nation or Ferret Nation in the first place haha mostly because it's the correct size and its wouldn't have ended up spreading all over my floor like the 2 bins did


----------

